# Bristol is getting its rain on



## electrogirl (May 16, 2009)




----------



## DaveCinzano (May 16, 2009)

"It's"?


----------



## electrogirl (May 16, 2009)

Yes

It 'owns' the rain.


----------



## electrogirl (May 16, 2009)

Does that work?

Like when R Kelly got 'his praise on' in Trapped in the Closet.


----------



## dodgepot (May 16, 2009)




----------



## DaveCinzano (May 16, 2009)

Not "own's the rain" then?


----------



## electrogirl (May 16, 2009)

Oh shutup all of you.


----------



## electrogirl (May 16, 2009)

All TWO of you.


----------



## tarannau (May 16, 2009)

Illiterate's


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 16, 2009)

Aren't they all at the Bilderberg at the moment?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 16, 2009)

Is that a case of a greengrocer's apostrophe?

Or is it a case of a greengrocers' apostrophe?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 16, 2009)

DaveCinzano said:


> "It's"?


Quite. Down with superfluous apostrophes! 
Thank God for the edit thread title feature...I've been kept busy today.....


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 16, 2009)

Bristol weather:-


----------



## electrogirl (May 16, 2009)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Quite. Down with superfluous apostrophes!
> Thank God for the edit thread title feature...I've been kept busy today.....



WTF?! This is censorship!

You lot are suck sticky rule sticklers, I'm sick of it. God.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 16, 2009)

It isn't censorship, it's a tidy shopfront. If it was censorship I'd delete all posts with poor spelling.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 16, 2009)

Speaking of shopfronts, there was a junk shop near me that had 'All household artical's bought' in the window. I suppose three out of four wasn't bad...


----------



## electrogirl (May 16, 2009)

Yeah but I was thinking that Bristol owned the rain, like R Kelly owns his praise when he is getting it on. Or Missy Elliott owns her freak.

It is a grey area i think.


----------



## Geri (May 16, 2009)

I went out with a waterproof coat on and ended up having to take it off, it was so warm!

It must have rained when I was in Asda as I came out and the ground was soaking wet.


----------



## plasticene (May 16, 2009)

Drizzle in Brizzle


----------



## Diamond (May 16, 2009)

But if the thread title contained an "it's" rather than an "its" that would indicate that - Bristol is getting it is rain on - as opposed to Bristol owning the rain.


----------



## phildwyer (May 16, 2009)

Just clearing up nicely in Cardiff.  I wonder which way it's going...


----------



## electrogirl (May 16, 2009)

Diamond said:


> But if the thread title contained an "it's" rather than an "its" that would indicate that - Bristol is getting it is rain on - as opposed to Bristol owning the rain.



But do we not say 'Bristol's rain is very heavy today'?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 16, 2009)

electrogirl

You are right Bristol does own the rain in a grammatical sense.  It is Bristol's rain.  And I hope you keep it there in Bristol where it belongs. 

It is just that the word_ its_ breaks the rule about a possessive apostrophe because _it is_ is abbreviated to _it's_ where the apostrophe is used to show the missing letter _i_.  

There is no disgrace in getting caught out in an exception to a rule that you obviously understand in normal use.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 16, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> But do we not say 'Bristol's rain is very heavy today'?



That is because the possessive of 'it' does not take an apostrophe, to distinguish it from the contraction of 'it is'.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 16, 2009)

The rain slowed down my post there.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 16, 2009)

The magic's gone from this thread now


----------



## Diamond (May 16, 2009)

DaveCinzano said:


> The magic's gone from this thread now



It's been replaced by order and structure. For the common good.


----------



## electrogirl (May 16, 2009)

Yeah well done funsuckers


----------



## dodgepot (May 16, 2009)

phildwyer said:


> Just clearing up nicely in Cardiff.  I wonder which way it's going...



down, i reckon.


----------



## phildwyer (May 16, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> down, i reckon.



It goes sideways here sometimes.  Or it's just wet air.


----------



## electrogirl (May 16, 2009)

Hocus Eye. said:


> electrogirl
> 
> You are right Bristol does own the rain in a grammatical sense.  It is Bristol's rain.  And I hope you keep it there in Bristol where it belongs.
> 
> ...



Thaks hocus.


----------



## Skin (May 16, 2009)

It's raining at the mo in my's bit of Brizzle


----------



## wiskey (May 16, 2009)

just stopped here.

went to town earlier and it was HORRIBLE!


----------



## strung out (May 16, 2009)

i'm glad it had stopped by the time i finished work


----------



## DotCommunist (May 16, 2009)

Bristol earlier







Gettin' its rain on. Steady ballin and moisture callin'

*understand that*


----------



## Gerry1time (May 16, 2009)

Yes yes.

It hailed a bit earlier too. Proper hail like.


----------



## electrogirl (May 17, 2009)

Bristol is getting it's rain on tomorrow aswell apparently.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 17, 2009)

Gerry1time said:


> Yes yes.
> 
> It hailed a bit earlier too. Proper hail like.



*SAY IT AINT SO
*
Mad hail aflicting my Brizzle dogs

*DEAL WITH YOU SINISTER MANS*

They say it's more rain for you cats tomorrow

*Handle That Matter*

see which weather man is talking hardest.


----------



## wiskey (May 17, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Bristol is getting it's rain on tomorrow aswell apparently.



its power showering out there!


----------



## Skin (May 17, 2009)

It was hammering it down just now. Really dramatic. I went and watched it from the backdoor!


----------



## Geri (May 17, 2009)

Skin said:


> It was hammering it down just now. Really dramatic. I went and watched it from the backdoor!



I can hear it pounding against the front door. I was goiung to walk to the bus station later.


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 17, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> *SAY IT AINT SO
> *
> Mad hail aflicting my Brizzle dogs
> 
> ...





I think you should be him. You're very good at it.


----------



## mauvais (May 17, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> *SAY IT AINT SO
> *
> Mad hail aflicting my Brizzle dogs
> 
> ...


I love you a tiny bit.


----------



## sheothebudworths (May 17, 2009)

He is to Tim Westwood what you are to war.


----------



## strung out (May 17, 2009)

sunny here now


----------



## phildwyer (May 17, 2009)

Still that very fine, distinctively South Walian drizzle over Kairdiff town.


----------



## wiskey (May 17, 2009)

It sogged whilst we were out. 

Still, at least the garden looks happy


----------



## fizzerbird (May 17, 2009)

Bombscare and I wnet to chew valley lakes to feed the wetland birds at 7.30 this morning.

Chucked it down!

 I ended up in the back of the van fighting off two geese and a young swan who wanted to get in for the grub!

In the end it was easier to get out of the van and get soaked. I also ended up chasing the empty bread packet which blew from my hand, much to the amusement of a parked BMW convertable driver 

Bombscare did the sensible thing and watched the whole thing from the comfort of the front seats and mirrors


----------

